# Missing libraries

## gcyoung

I have a ryzen processor so I have the "experimental" flag set for my gentoo-sources kernel, which is 4.16.11-gentoo. I compiled this about mid-march of this year and it has run successfully since then. I updated the system (emerge -uDN world) yesterday, June 9th, and proceeded to recompile the kernel, because I wished to make some minor modifications.

It would not compile, and complained that there was no "/usr/include/bits/sigset.h" library. I found this  elsewhere and inserted  a copy of it and the compiler then looked for xlocale.h which was not available. 

I then deleted the "experimental" flag, which gave me a more secure 4.16.11 kernel source, but the problem repeated  on that.

I note that my last update included a revised glibc which may have some relevance.

I am posting this before reporting a bug, to see whether this is simply a fault on my computer, or is affecting others. I'd be grateful to learn if anyone else is experiencing this problem.Last edited by gcyoung on Mon Jun 11, 2018 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gcyoung,

On my and64 box, I don't have those files either. 

```
 $ equery b sigset.h

 * Searching for sigset.h ... 

app-cdr/cdrtools-3.02_alpha09 (/usr/include/schily/sigset.h)

cross-alpha-unknown-linux-gnu/glibc-2.25-r11 (/usr/alpha-unknown-linux-gnu/usr/include/bits/sigset.h)

cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.25-r11 (/usr/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/usr/include/bits/sigset.h)

roy@NeddySeagoon_Static ~ $ equery b xlocale.h

 * Searching for xlocale.h ... 

cross-alpha-unknown-linux-gnu/glibc-2.25-r11 (/usr/alpha-unknown-linux-gnu/usr/include/xlocale.h)

cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.25-r11 (/usr/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/usr/include/xlocale.h)

x11-libs/wxGTK-3.0.4 (/usr/include/wx-3.0/wx/xlocale.h)

roy@NeddySeagoon_Static ~ $ 

```

That they are included in older cross glibc doesn't count.

Does a 

```
make clean
```

 before you rebuild your kernel help?

----------

## Tony0945

 *gcyoung wrote:*   

>  I updated the system (emerge -pvuDN world) yesterday, June 9th, and proceeded to recompile the kernel, because I wished to make some minor modifications.

 

The p flag is "pretend" so you didn't update anything.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

Well caught!

----------

## gcyoung

'pv' was a force of habit! Yes I did execute [emerge -uDN world]. Useful comments please.  Don't nit-pick.

No, I didn't do "make clean" before recompiling. I have assumed that this will remove all my previous settings which have been developed over a number of years? Anyway, I'll give it a try. ( But save the old configuratation)

----------

## gcyoung

Thanks NeddySeagoon! [make clean] did the trick. Seems so obvious now!

----------

## Hu

 *gcyoung wrote:*   

> 'pv' was a force of habit! Yes I did execute [emerge -uDN world]. Useful comments please.  Don't nit-pick.

 If you had done it wrong, that nit-pick would have been a critical observation.  I think it was a useful comment under the circumstances.

----------

## gcyoung

I apologise. It was a mistake on my part, and although you must  have thought me pretty daft to think I had updated the system after seeing the result of those parameters, there are plenty of daft people in the world.

At least I have now learned that 'make clean' does not wipe my configuration, and I shall do it now every time I update a kernel!

----------

